# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Porvoo-Mäntsälä

## Andelin

Ely-keskuksen hankinnat linjalle on voittanut Kaj Forsblom, Liikenne-Seppälä ja Ventoniemi. Kolme vuoroa, kolme liikennöitsijää. Seudulla riutuva Pukkilan Liikenne ei osallistunut tarjouskilpailuun.

----------

